# Clive Mott's Bridging Fuse Diagram



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

This is one for Clive (I hope!).

I was attracted by the simplicity of Clive's Bridging Fuse solution to charging the vehicle battery from the leisure batteries whislt the van is in storage and there is surplus power from the solar panels.

Giving it some thought, I propose to make the connections according to the diagram below, but can I already hear a faint Clive voice saying "it's not as simple as that..."?

Now with new, improved, diagram!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry - it is all small and blurry. Can't tell a thing :-(

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Should have gone to SpecSavers! :wink: 

Or won one of the six Battery Masters at the Global Rally  

Eddie


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Now with, new, improved diagram!!


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's kinda ok but I would replace the fuse with a diode in case u forget to take the fuse out and it would also stop the starter battery charging the leisure battery if it all goes pear shaped and u leave something on.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or you can get a solar 12 volt 1.5 watt trickle charger from Maplins, just plugs into your cigarette lighter socket.

Order code L58BF price £ 9.99 if bought before 29/09/09










Works for me, I have used one for the last year.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I have one of these but it puts no charge in via the 12v socket. (I have a FIAT 2.8JTD, 2005).


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

NormanB said:


> I have one of these but it puts no charge in via the 12v socket. (I have a FIAT 2.8JTD, 2005).


They give you all the bits to wire it straight to your battery in the pack that I bought.

Why isn't it not working through the cigarette lighter socket?.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Why isn't it not working through the cigarette lighter socket?.


It might be that the cigarette lighter is isolated when the ignition is off (it is on mine).

Gerald


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

And mine.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> And mine.


In my experience they all are - *** knows why, what use is a power outlet that only works when the "ignition" is on?


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I think they differentiate between cigarette lighters and power outlet sockets these days, "health & Safety" methinks
Philip


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Bethune said:


> I think they differentiate between cigarette lighters and power outlet sockets these days, "health & Safety" methinks
> Philip


Mine is marked as a "Power Outlet 120W"(I think??) but still only works after the key is turned.

But at least you only have to turn it to "Acc" not all the way on.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> It's kinda ok but I would replace the fuse with a diode in case u forget to take the fuse out and it would also stop the starter battery charging the leisure battery if it all goes pear shaped and u leave something on.
> 
> Pete


Its a fuse so that if you forget and attempt to start it will blow. Most people can do something about power usage on the habitation battery but turning off the vehicle battery loads may be more difficult.

I suppose a diode in the line and a fuse might be an option but I think Clive might have been going for simplicity.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> In my experience they all are - *** knows why, what use is a power outlet that only works when the "ignition" is on?


On my old Boxer it's permanently live.

JohnW


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I suspect it all stems from our German friends - their type approvals body (TÜV) insists on ALL circuits being dead when the ignition is turned off. This way, many motor manufacturers, wishing only to build one variant, satisfy their requirement and apply to all markets.

Colin


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
My lighter socket is live all the time so know problem and my engine battery is always fully charged so the gizmo does work!.

As I said they give you a length of wire with crocodile clips on to clip on your battery and an in line plug on the other end so you can unplug the solar panel when you want to store it away, it would just mean you have to get the wire through to the engine if that is where your battery is but I am sure the crocodile clips would easily come off and re attach when you get the wire through or hard connect the wires to the clips that are on your battery wires!.

The thing comes with some suckers which attach it to the windscreen, I just put mine at low level well out of eye line when driving and just leave it in situ permanently, the only thing you have to do according to the instructions is, you have to disconnect it before starting, either by pulling the cigarette plug out or if hard wired pulling the in line connecter apart.

I recommend it as it does work, (without any electrical jiggery pokerey)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Or save all the grief, and enter next years Global Rally raffle where there will be another six Battery Masters up for grabs. :lol: or buy on here:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/battery-master-p-32.html

Eddie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Got one eddie, still doesn't stop the engine battery slowly discharging over 2-3 months.

Olley


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olley, that means that you quiescent drain is higher than 1.1amps which is quite a lot 8O 

Do you keep the RV plugged in at home? Do you leave the Winnebago switch for the radio on "House" or "Engine"

Do you have a clamp type meter so we can acertain what the discharge actually is

Eddie


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

On the main electric board there are 3 large terminals B1. B2.and N. I have a single wire with switch and fuse connection between B1 & B2 and when I feel like giving the engine battery some charge from the solar panel I simply flick the switch. It works brilliantly . This is Clive's idea with an added switch for convenience.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

If you put a diode between the leisure and starter batteries that allows the charge to flow towards the starter battery it will charge it quite happily from the solar panels whilst parked up. The problem is that if you have a difficult start (like in sub-zero temperatures which require glow plugs and a really good pull on the battery) then there will be a very large voltage drop on the starter battery with the result that lots of charge will try to flow across the diode and probably melt it. You can fuse it but this may result in constantly blown fuses each time you start the engine. This will only be apparent when a 'difficult' start is encountered as the engine will try to jump start itself from the leisure batteries via your diode.

You could put alternator diodes in which can be up to 100 amps but they suffer from a lot of voltage drop so don't charge very well at solar regulator output voltages. Sterling Power products make some that are also self-regulating for ampage so are safe. They use them a lot on narrow boats and sailing yachts.

When I park my old van up I just strap a jump lead from the positve leisure battery terminal to the vehicle one. This means it won't melt if I forget it and becuase it's big and red you can't really fail to notice it! On the newer Autotrail with the Sargent EC 325 it charges both the leisure and starter batteries from its inbuilt solar regulator anyway so no problems with that one.

Another way is to get a battery isolator switch for a rally car and put that in to link the batteries but, again, you have to remember to take it out or you risk draining your starter battery along with the leisure ones. It does, however, make a very easy way to jump start the van from its own leisure batteries in the event of a flat starter battery or very cold conditions requiring a big crank. If you put the big switch somewhere very obvious like next to the starter key it's quite hard to forget to take it out. There would be a way of wiring up an automatic warning using a transistor but we were trying to stick to 'easy' methods.

Hope this is useful...

Regards, Mark


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

If it was me I'd wire into the 'normally closed terminal' on the split charge relay ( not shown on clives drawing ) via a diode, that way as soon as you turn on the ignition you disconnect the leisure battery.
Most Split charge relays have the second contact 87a I think it is.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Or you can get a solar 12 volt 1.5 watt trickle charger from Maplins, just plugs into your cigarette lighter socket.
> 
> Order code L58BF price £ 9.99 if bought before 29/09/09
> 
> ...


Been extended now til 27/10/09 ......... under £13 with postage ! BARGAIN !

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=98358


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Hi Olley, that means that you quiescent drain is higher than 1.1amps which is quite a lot 8O
> 
> Do you keep the RV plugged in at home? Do you leave the Winnebago switch for the radio on "House" or "Engine"
> 
> ...


Hi Eddie, sent you a pm

Olley


----------

